# Rave Night - Channel 4



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

For those 30+ on here who remember the rave scene 'back in the day' this looks like its going to fun...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/m...ers-channel-4-to-host-rave-night-7976718.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds great...apart from Will.I.Am


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

aaronfife said:


> Sounds great...apart from Will.I.Am


and for that reason....I'm out


----------

